# US Embassy Buildings around the World



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Villa Domiziana, on the Aventine hill, in Rome, the Us Embassy to the Holy See.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

The new US embassy in Berlin is currently under construction


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't find better pictures.. wonder why..

US Embassy complex in Helsinki


----------



## ELV (Mar 1, 2005)

US Embassy in Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Virenque (Aug 23, 2006)

US Embassy in Ljubljana, Slovenia


----------

